

Hacker News iPhone App - digitalsoul

I am an experienced iPhone developer interested in creating an iPhone app for HN, similar to iReddit. However, there doesn't seem to be an API nor a way to access any of the data, other than through an RSS feed. I want to tightly integrate and include the ability to login, post comments and obviously upvote/downvote stories.<p>I read from the comments that the guys from 280North are working on it... Any idea how they're getting the data and talking to HN?<p>I would most likely make anything I make open source and freely available on the AppStore. I love this community.<p>Thanks.
======
fizx
pg tends to play favorites with the yc guys. You prolly won't get much help if
there's a yc group already working on it.

------
imusicmash
I've been using <http://icombinator.net> on my iPhone. Doesn't have all the
bells and whistles of a native app, but works great! You an see the "about"
link there to contact the author.

A

------
pclark
280 North are building a Hacker News variant?

~~~
digitalsoul
This is according to one of the comments found on iReddit iPhone app story.
They've got a solid infrastructure in place since they also built iReddit.

Idea worth abandoning.

